# Liquid Malt Extract In Bulk



## Bribie G (4/9/08)

I'm exploring the world of partial mashing at the moment and have been using LDME or LDME+ a bland Morgans Kit for the rest of my fermentables. I'm now a bit 'iffy' about LDME as it's maybe giving some hazes that I haven't experienced (yet) with toucans or recipes using liquid malt extract. LME seems to give a richer more 'authentic' maltiness, and I'll be brewing ales from now on as spring has hit in QLD and byebye lagers till Easter so I'd like to switch from LDME. 

Yonks ago, apart from supermarket Saunders Malt Extract the only source was to go to the LHBS with your tupperware and they would measure the liquid malt extract out of a 'honey dispenser'. It was Wander brand and came to the store in 25 kg 'prise top' drums like giant paint cans.

Still available in drums, does anyone know?

P.S. I can picture SWMBO's eyes rolling upwards in disbelief when the honey can appears on the garage bench


----------



## staggalee (4/9/08)

Ibrew does a 28kg. liq. malt for $115.

staggalee.


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/08)

staggalee said:


> Ibrew does a 28kg. liq. malt for $115.
> 
> staggalee.



 Wow that beats the crapper out of Morgans and Coopers (although they would claim their malt to be 'kettled' to brewing perfection - let's see  )
I see they are on the Gold Coast = $30 petrol plus half a day I'll never get back, so I'll email them re freight. Cheers for that.


----------



## buttersd70 (4/9/08)

I think Coopers also does bulk, i believe its 25kg but don't know about pricing.

Edit - beat me to the punch, bribie.....as a matter of curiosity, what is the coopers pricing like?


----------



## TidalPete (4/9/08)

Many long years ago when I was doing partials I got my LME (In dark, light, & amber, Coopers I think it was?) by the kilo from Stew's in Aerodrome Rd, M'dore. 
Stew's has long since changed hands but would be worth a phone call to see if they still sell it.

I was the opposite to you bribieG. I preferred Munton's dried malts to the liquid types that were available at the time (And forgoing the canned goop altogether) before seeing the light & progressing to AG.

TP :beer: 

PS --- All the others type faster than I do.


----------



## MHB (4/9/08)

Just talking LME, there are about 10 versions available in bulk, both Coopers and Black Fern (read Blackrock) offer 28 Kg pails.
The colour range is from Extra Pale to Black and there is hoped and unhoped LME to choose from.

Your local HBS will be able to order what ever you want, just give them a heads up and I am sure they will put it on their next order for you.

Bear in mind that LME doesnt have an indefinite shelf life; it also attracts ants and will grow fungus on it if it get a bit too humid. Unless you are going to use it reasonably quickly I would suggest you look at the 1.5 Kg cans of LME. The difference in the price on a per kilo basis isnt as big as you would think.

MHB


----------



## staggalee (4/9/08)

MHB said:


> Bear in mind that LME doesnt have an indefinite shelf life; it also attracts ants and will grow fungus on it if it get a bit too humid. Unless you are going to use it reasonably quickly I would suggest you look at the 1.5 Kg cans of LME. The difference in the price on a per kilo basis isnt as big as you would think.
> 
> MHB


So that figures out to about $6 per 1.5kg. can to break even with 28kg. bulk for $115.
Could you buy a 1.5 kg. can for $6?
{I don`t know, I`m just asking.}

staggalee.


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/08)

1.5 kg cans seem to work out the same as a beer kit, about $12 and the Coopers 1 kg cans are around $11 at the LHBS. Haven't looked at Coopers bulk, I assume it's only available ex S.A. ? If so freight would kill it (I think we're closer to Jakarta here   )

AG is my holy grail but you have to cut your coat according to the cloth and how's that for a mixed metaphor B)


----------



## staggalee (4/9/08)

BribieG said:


> 1.5 kg cans seem to work out the same as a beer kit, about $12 and the Coopers 1 kg cans are around $11 at the LHBS. Haven't looked at Coopers bulk, I assume it's only available ex S.A. ? If so freight would kill it (I think we're closer to Jakarta here   )
> 
> AG is my holy grail but you have to cut your coat according to the cloth and how's that for a mixed metaphor B)



So that would equate to $228 for 28 kg. lme buying it by the 1.5 kg. cans {19 cans}
Big diff. there.  

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (4/9/08)

staggalee said:


> Ibrew does a 28kg. liq. malt for $115.
> 
> staggalee.


I forgot to add originally, that`s a Coopers malt.


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/08)

That nails the deal. cheers :lol:


----------



## MHB (4/9/08)

I think if you went to most retailers and ordered 18 cans, you might be able to do a bit better than the on the shelf retail price, but thats between you and your HBS.

Although I dont know the retailer mentioned I would be surprised if the $112/28Kg pail lasts much longer or even if it is a current price, as we all know the cost of malt has gone up considerably over the last 12 months or so.

No doubt the bulk pail will be cheaper if you just look at the $/Kg price, but as i said previously, there are some other points to consider, with the cans you get to use all the malt you buy. When you are decanting from the pail into your Honey Drum there are losses, there is always a bit you cant get out of the honey drum, if bugs get in or you get a bit of an infection there are losses. Over 10 years working in HB shop, I dont think I have ever got more than 25 Kg of usable malt out of a 28 Kg pail.

The other point is about freshness, malt ages if you arent going to use it all in 3 months or so you will notice changes in the malt, sure LME in cans darkens over time, but it degrades much slower when its not exposed to air. I recall there have been several discussions about old kits on AHB, none of them favourable. The same will happen to all LME over time, but it happens much faster in open drums.

I have several customers who buy 28Kg pails and I am not trying to talk anyone out of doing so, just remember that there are a couple of points to consider, other than just the price, when you are looking at large amounts of LME.

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (4/9/08)

Thanks for the comments, MHB - With that quantity of LME and doing partials and ales I would probably be looking at 12 -15 brews. So if I was buying that amount I would want to get rid of it within a few weeks and, with 3 fermenters could probably do a 'brewing spree' and brew/bottle that quantity from now to about beginning of November. Barring divorce  - That would probably suit me fine because I could mothball the brewery till say March - Talking QLD summer here.

Otherwise I take your point that if I was going to use the malt over many months, souring and other bugs would possibly negate any savings. I was sort of hoping that malt extract would be as stable as honey - what sorts of bugs does it tend to get?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/9/08)

With a bit of care and thought I think you could probly get all the malt without infection or bugs ... what about fitting a bike valve too the lid and adding a squirt of co2 as you drain out your goo ? and couldent you add near boiling water too the drum and wash out the extra that Mark sugests could be a loss.. I recon that if I was you Mark I'd be washing out the drum and adding too a brew that you have on tap in the shop ...

Not saying your wrong buddy and I have never used the stuff but just first thoughts for a friday morning ...

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (6/9/08)

Would probably store ok in 2L Gladware containers with the snap on lids - would need 10 to 12 of them. Hmmm - and yes the first brew would definitely include the 'washings' out of the tin. I'm thinking that with inexpensive malt extract, minimash, and re-culturing my Nottingham and s-04 and using a high alpha basic bittering hop plus some Pom style aroma hops I could produce some very nice 4% quaffing ales for around $15 a hit, whereas I'm currently spending up to $30 - having fun doing so but when I hit on a good regular I'm going to settle down to a 'house' beer and branch out into specials only every month or so.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ross (6/9/08)

BribieG,

If you are seriously considering partial mashing, bit the bullet & go full mash, you wont regret it.

cheers Ross


----------



## geoffi (6/9/08)

I now do AG, but I have definitely noticed in the past that freshness makes a huge difference with LME. I'd be wary about buying it in bulk unless I was going to use it in a hurry.

+1 for try AG.

There are many things I regret in life. Going AG ain't among them.


----------



## DKS (11/9/08)

What about a split with locals?-- Just a thought. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## technocat (14/9/08)

Ross said:


> BribieG,
> 
> If you are seriously considering partial mashing, bit the bullet & go full mash, you wont regret it.
> 
> cheers Ross




Yes Ross you are spot on there, once you are into AG there is no turning back. Cost is the only consideration but hell if you treat it as a hobby it is most rewarding. All grain brewing lift my interests to new heights after years of making pretty ordinary beer.


----------

